# Educational Video of a Female guppy having babies!



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

YouTube - How Guppies Are Born - "Big Mama" guppy giving birth

Do understand that your female guppy may not look this 'plump' The dark area in front of the anal fin called the gravid spot can also be much smaller then this female.
The more broods she has, the larger they get. It also depends on how well you feed your females and the water quality.
Notice the male in the background is still trying to breed! GIVE THE GIRL A BREAK MAN!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

You can post a YouTube video like this:

```
[yt]kFkBjD2Le3k[/yt]
```






Awesome video!


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

Aw that is much better thank you!


----------



## actinicblue (Jun 15, 2008)

wow!!


----------

